# Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks



## ajmace (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the layout of the units at this resort?

We have unit no 303 on hold  in Dec 2008 pending further inquiry into whether it may suffer from excessive traffic noise.

The resort website  www.whistlervacation.com seems to be permanently down.Is there another one? Is there an e-mail address for the reception desk?

Any other further thoughts about Twin Peaks would be very welcome.  Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 24, 2007)

Twin peaks isn't right on the hwy but 1/2 block from it. ( there is another resort between you and the hwy) Also, the hwy traffic is very light at night and isn't likely to be a problem. 

The TS is at the edge of the village near the main grocery store. It a pleasent walk into the heart of the village and near a free shuttle stop to zip you to the gondolas. 
here is a  link  to a map of village north. Although Twin Peaks isn't listed, it between #3 & #9 next to Stoney Creek-Northstar. 

Have a great time at Whistler!!


----------



## djyamyam (May 25, 2007)

You can call the resort directly at (604) 932-6999 and talk the front desk.


----------



## skibumnyc (Jan 20, 2009)

*Im going to whistler at twin peaks*

Hi i will be going to whistler at twin peaks in a few weeks...
did you enjoy your stay there? let me know.. thank you


----------

